# real cost of a high end paint for walls only



## johnk (Oct 14, 2012)

Im getting started into high end residential and dont know how high to charge and what 'the best' paint job for walls means for this client base and what they expect...

Im thinking of charging $2 to $2.50 /ft2 for 3 coats...i prime and 2 finish... because thats all Ive found on google ...it sounds high to me...can anybody give an opinion ...im using the beat BM paints ....Aura...and its twice the cost of what Ive used... 

Any direction or suggestion of websites/forums that how to price this would be greatly appreciated

thanks 
John


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NC or repaint?


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

Communication is everything. Find out expectations and charge accordingly. Assuming you know how to properly prep and paint, $2.50 can be low, especially with three coats. 

High end residential is a different type of work altogether that can come with no shortage of headaches, because of different work processes necessary, and the potential for more difficult, and seemingly unreasonable homeowners, especially if your not use to dealing with them. Make sure you charge for that. 

The cost of using Aura or any paint for that matter shouldn't be a concern on high end residential as the homeowner should have the means to afford it. You should want to use more expensive paints and should make more money using them bc you can mark it up higher. 

I didn't charge what I should have when I started on high end work because I didn't factor in enough prep time. In my limited experiences, on high end work, the prep time is 2-3 times more than actual painting.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

High end residential with Aura finish coats I would probably be close to $4. As high end finish work goes you can still go broke at that price if you aren't on top of your game.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I use diamond from Dulux (ICI) we charge $6+ for high end

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

What's your overhead?

What are your life style needs?

How long does it take to cover XX S.F.

What market are you in?

Pricing should be a based on your production, your needs, your overhead, and your market. NOT what others do. 

that's one reason direct pricing questions have (in the past) been discouraged here


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> High end residential with Aura finish coats I would probably be close to $4. As high end finish work goes you can still go broke at that price if you aren't on top of your game.


 The average new home i paint is around 10k worth of rock. At 4 bucks a foot i would be very happy. 40k less2k in materials for a weeks worth of work seems legit.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> What's your overhead?
> 
> What are your life style needs?
> 
> ...


OK, OK.

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the commercial and residential painting industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


http://www.painttalk.com/f4/pricing-estimating-success-2779/


----------

